# Fried C/5 v C/6 Crossover



## Rubus (Dec 30, 2013)

A few years ago I upgraded my Fried C/5 satellite speakers to Fried C/6's. I saved the drivers and now I'd like to make a center channel from them. I have a schematic of the new C/6 crossover. I don't remember if it was identical to the C/5's or not. Does anybody know what the Fried C/5 crossover looks like? Thanks, Paul


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hi Paul

I used to love Fried speakers back when he was still with us, but I am clueless about his designs. 
I am skeptical about any information I give from that standpoint, but it might be good to tap into some of the excellent sponsors here like Madisound, Parts Express or GR Research as they do this for a living and could help out a great deal more than I. 

http://gr-research.com/

http://www.madisound.com/

http://www.parts-express.com/cat/ho...utm_campaign=CJ+Text&AID=10572100&PID=2777698


----------

